# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Nail Gun for Bluboard

## propete

Hi Guys, I am building some renos on my house and I am going to fix blueboard onto timber studs to render, I have multiple boards to install and it didnt take me long to work out that at 150 centres banging nails in was a pain in the backside. I want to buy a nail gun (Pnuematic) to fix the blueboard to the timber studs however I havent a clue where to start. Any ideas?

----------


## Gaza

duo fast coil gun but its a bit exy.
not sure if paslode gas gun maywork aswell depending on nail selction.

----------


## propete

Thanks Gaza, what type of nails would you suggest?

----------


## Gaza

stainless steel for coil gun, there is a chart that has a list of which nails to use,

----------


## cherub65

Unless you will have other uses for a coil nailer, nail by hand. Seriously doesn't take that much longer. If you do use a gun,
Don't over drive, better to leave proud and finish by hand  C27/32 GD coil nail D41800

----------


## ringtail

But proper blue board nails (bigger than normal gal clouts) have a much larger diametre head on them than normal fibro nails and the gun nails are smaller in the head again. If you are hell bent on using a gun do not over drive as cherub said. I think you will regret using a gun.

----------


## r3nov8or

One more warning against overdriving the nails, from the manufacturer 
"Fasteners must not be overdriven as this can reduce the holding capacity
of the sheet. If nailing depth cannot be controlled adequately when gun
nailing, under-drive fasteners then tap flush with a hammer. See Figure 7.
When gun nailing, refer to Table 4."   http://jameshardie.com.au/products/d...cification.pdf 
Screwing is also an option.

----------


## Handyjack

Find a close hire shop and talk to the staff there. While there is a cost to hire the nail gun, air compressor and hose if required you will probably be pleased with doing a good job with minimum effort in a reasonable time. You will also need to buy the nails. 
If you do not have an air compressor consider buying one even if to pump up the car tyres (but think of the tools you can connect to it).

----------


## r3nov8or

If one started hand nailing blue board at the same time as another left for the hire place, got the 'training', filled in the forms, loaded it up, drove home, unloaded it, set it all up, and got started, I reckon one would have finsihed a lot of the job already.  
There is also no reason think a hand nail job will be inferior to a nail gun you are unfamiliar with, especially where this product is involved.

----------


## ringtail

x 2. Hand nailing fibro or blue board gives a better quality job 100 % of the time in my experience. Maybe people just cant swing a hammer anymore eh

----------


## autogenous

Screw the #$#%^$^ :Biggrin:  
Its not a lot different to gyprock.  Id be more concerned about cracks developing in the joints which seems quite a common issue.

----------

